# Post your favourite rap tunes.



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Personally, late 80'/early 90's all the way...











(^Skip to 1.03 for the song ... awesome)






As you can tell I love NWA.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

oooooooooooooooooooooooo shyttttttttttttttttttttt sonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn now we talkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS

MAKE SURE YOU LISTEN TO ALL MY TUNES I POST COMMENT ON IF ANY INTEREST YOU!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

this is my kind of topic


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Great workout tune too..


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> Great workout tune too..


lol i was just about to post that


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Tried by 12 has been my ringtone on and off since mobiles had customisable ones.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

rather poor in here so far bh


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

There is more to rap than 2pac,nas,NWA,biggie and jay z


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

The best mash-up ever ...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Mish said:


> There is more to rap than 2pac,nas,NWA,biggie and jay z


title of thread is *Your* favorite rap tunes, so post your fav and leave it at that lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> There is more to rap than 2pac,nas,NWA,biggie and jay z


Post your shyt up then cuzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Post your shyt up then cuzzzzzzzzzzzz


Alright dunny, stand by


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> Alright dunny, stand by


you're gonna post some underground ish than I've never heard of i bet lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Btw .. I made this thread to find some new tunes too. Tbh I don't listen to loads of rap.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Subbed for when i get on a pc and educate some of you flo rida fans


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> b8B8Z9l12SA[/MEDIA]]


embed it as a video. you probably clicked insert image.

Click insert video from the video address that you copied from youtube for example


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> Btw .. I made this thread to find some new tunes too. Tbh I don't listen to loads of rap.


its all good, nice thread. i'll be posting up west coast hiphop mixed with some commercial hiphop so you'll get a nice mix not to mention the stuff posted by guys like readyandwaiting.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I can't embed you tube videos, just coming up as code.

help a brother out


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

emeritus said:


> Subbed for when i get on a pc and educate some of you flo rida fans


You'll find no lil wayne, flo rida or such like in this thread...


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Mish said:


> I can't embed you tube videos, just coming up as code.
> 
> help a brother out


Click 'insert video' in the toolbar above the text box and paste away.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

One of my fav


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I can't listen to Wu Tang anymore because Method Man was in The Wire and played an absolute douche bag. Now everytime I hear his voice I think of "Cheese" his character in The Wire. Ruined! :'(


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Subbed for when i get on a pc and educate some of you flo rida fans


pfffffffffff flo rida! lol


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## bovine1 (Jan 28, 2012)

straight outta compton


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

some uk hiphop


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Boy needs to eat.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

UK ALL DAY


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm gonna post a few different vids to usual jay z, nas, biggie, pac vids that come up in these threads.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

more of a freestyle that an actual rap tune but still


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

ill show you all


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Fire!!!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

David2012 said:


> this is my kind of topic


this whole album is a classic no need to change tunes, can play it all the way thru


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

i see someone put up K KOKE but who memba dis big big tune???


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Skip to 3mins and buckle in for Iron Solomon


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

emeritus said:


> i see someone put up K KOKE but who memba dis big big tune???


classic


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

emeritus said:


> i see someone put up K KOKE but who memba dis big big tune???


lash ya rasclaaart nekoff, split you in alf liek a gun blast from lennox! LEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNOOOOOXXXXXX!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

K lash reminds me of my younger days


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

deep!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

i would say i have contributed the best rap to this thread

more


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

emeritus said:


> i see someone put up K KOKE but who memba dis big big tune???


Klash had some big tunes. 'All I got' was one of them.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

What a beat.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

did i tell you i love barbra?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Now now, lets keep Lil Wayne out of here lol.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

*'MY LONDON N***AZ SAY YA GET ME? I SAY I GOT YOU!'*


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

damerush said:


> Now now, lets keep Lil Wayne out of here lol.


 :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

LOX - F*ck You


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

f*ck lil flip, lil wayne, lil keke, lil b*tch, wocka flocka,

oh and minaj!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=d4230ca8eb19c15255be65f67212ab6f&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fgeneral-conversation%2F174332-post-your-favourite-rap-tunes.html%23post3026723&v=1&libid=1333994038932&out=http%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2F1DjfqRUBrKI&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fgeneral-conversation%2F174332-post-your-favourite-rap-tunes.html&title=Post%20your%20favourite%20rap%20tunes.&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2F1DjfqRUBrKI&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13339940796521


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Maybe already been postd but sugar hill gang, a rappers delight (please someone find the track and post it as I am dumb and can't do it!)


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

some commercial sh*t but i like it though


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Probably a lil' too mainstream for some...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

whatever happened to this handsome fella!!!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

emeritus said:


> whatever happened to this handsome fella!!!


ha ha saw him live when he was supporting the GLC


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

emeritus said:


> f*ck lil flip, lil wayne, lil keke, lil b*tch, wocka flocka,
> 
> oh and minaj!


lol i can understand why you say wayne as in his modern shyt is shyt, lil flip is cool and keke to. waka flocka a bit shyt


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

bennyrock said:


> ha ha saw him live when he was supporting the GLC







Takes me back xD


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Maybe already been postd but sugar hill gang, a rappers delight (please someone find the track and post it as I am dumb and can't do it!)


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> ha ha saw him live when he was supporting the GLC


was that in Cardiff you saw him?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> lol i can understand why you say wayne as in his modern shyt is shyt, lil flip is cool and keke to. waka flocka a bit shyt


Man you lettin me down, i spose you gonna tell me lil bow bow is cool too :whistling:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Man you lettin me down, i spose you gonna tell me lil bow bow is cool too :whistling:


bow wow wow yippey yo yippey yay... where my dawgs at? BARK WIT ME NOW! LOL

NAHHHHHHHHHH never been into him.

I like lil flip, keke and wayne old shyt.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Ok, old skool hip hop all the way!!































Just a few, more to come!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Fat Joe white as hell he shudn't be sayin ***** lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MattGriff said:


>


fcuk off you hick ! lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Fat Joe white as hell he shudn't be sayin ***** lol


Oh no you didnt just use the "N" word!!! Aint you seen Johnny Lee's thread?? Time for a change johnny is leading a revolt up in this bitch


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Oh no you didnt just use the "N" word!!! Aint you seen Johnny Lee's thread?? Time for a change johnny is leading a revolt up in this bitch


 I'm mixed race, lightskin breh.

I didn't see his thread, nah, got a link?


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> was that in Cardiff you saw him?


No Bangor uni,


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> No Bangor uni,


lol bangorrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Ok, old skool hip hop all the way!!
> 
> just a few, more to come!!


Renee is such a great track.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Not a massive Fat Joe fan but this was always one of my favourite DJ Premier beats.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Murs killing it over Bob James- Nautilus


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Boys ive got the biggest collection of old scool rap its CRAZY...

Here you go a few classics i could think of:

Onyx - Bacdafucup






Onyx - Throw Your Gunz






Tupac - Uppercut






Pharoahe Monch feat Styles P - My Life






Akon - Ghetto






Akon - Locked Up






Snoop Dogg - Downtown Assassins






The Notorious BIG - I got a story to tell


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

I hate rape.. Music made by gangsters.

:death:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

The Notorious BIG feat. 112 - Sky is the limit






Snoop Dogg - Upside your head






Tupac - Fuk all y'all






NWA - Chin Check






Snoop Dogg feat Dr Dre - Aint nuthin but a g thang






Is that enough boys or you want more???


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

A Tribe called quest - Can i kick it






Fugees - Ready or Not






Fugees - Fugeela (Ooh La La La)






Fugees - Killing me softly






Wycelf feat Mary j Blige - 911


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

MOP - Cold As Ice






MOP - Ante Up






DMX Feat Sisqo - What these b1tches want


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I would love to reply to this thread as I have so many tunes I like from the late 80's/ early 90's but I am not great with computers and have no idea how to put these youtube vids on, can anyone help me?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

rack city bitch rack rack city bitch, ten ten ten twenties on ya titties bitch x x


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Twinz all day long! "Dead in the middle of little Italy..."


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

damerush said:


> Twinz all day long! "Dead in the middle of little Italy..."


If you watch that rap battle in the last video with all them top rapper names in there... Pun came out on top!!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

N.w.a - straight out of Compton


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Top vid


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Method Man!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

damerush said:


> Renee is such a great track.


I know mate, sick beat!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Shady Cypher 9mins over Tried by 12. Pow! Eminem/Yelawolf/Joe Budden/Royce da 5'9/


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

gymgym said:


> I hate *rape*.. Music made by gangsters.
> 
> :death:


I'm sure everyone hates rape :whistling:


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Gang Starr - Gangsta B*tch

Big L - Devil's Son / 98 Freestyle

Eminem - The Last Hit

Biggie - Gimme The Loot

2Pac - God Bless The Dead

Method Man - M-E-T-H-O-D Man

Redman/Method man - How high songs

Ice Cube - Doing Dumb ****

Wu-Tang - Mystery Of Chessboxin

Afroman - Crazy Rap

Rappers I like(d) and my favourite of their songs


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh and Method Man - M-E-T-H-O-D Man

****ing brilliant

And all of the How High redman/method man songs :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

This thread makes me nostalgic






Still listen to this regular, still makes me laugh my tits off

I let her ride in my caddy cause I didn't know her daddy was the leader of the ku klux klan!

:lol:


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

lol


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Not from the 90's but still a good song


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Was nuts for N.W.A in my teens


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Fairly recent tune I've heard that I've liked...






Mostly into my 90's stuff, Wutang, onyx, Nas, gangstar, jeru etc.....


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

hskee said:


> Fairly recent tune I've heard that I've liked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Necro's most venomous freestyle, as it's over Billie Jean it's far too catchy.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

This goes hard, but have you ever seen an uglier set of people.

**** Control is a pretty funny one


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I can see amny on here are more into the underground scene mainly focusing on lyrics rather than a funky beat.

Personally I am not into much mainstream shyt at all but do love a good beat!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

*If you've never heard of STACK BUNDLES you gotta check him out.*

*
*

*
He's dead now but still LEGEND!*


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Too many giggs tracks to post but heres a few different ones.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I quite enjoy the rythmic sound of Eminem being Uzi'd to death


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

*'SUCK ON THAT YOU B1TCH ASS TRICK.'*


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I havent gone through all the posts but if the likes of Tinie Tempah, Chipmunk, Rizzle Kicks, Example, any JayZ after the black album, any any pop of that sort has been posted, the poster clearly needs to stop listening to Radio1 daytime


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

emeritus said:


> I havent gone through all the posts but if the likes of Tinie Tempah, Chipmunk, Rizzle Kicks, Example, any JayZ after the black album, any any pop of that sort has been posted, the poster clearly needs to stop listening to Radio1 daytime


bumbaclaaaarrtttttttttt!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

JLo is a cnut for sampling this.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Oh I like jvc force ... Strong island
> 
> Somebody find that gem






 <--- it is a naughty little track.


----------



## Dexsta (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Old Gold!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Check this guy beatboxing, he's SIKKKKKKKKKK!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

now were talkin...





















have a listen to this too, give me your comments on it


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> Old Gold!


REPPPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSS TUNNNNE


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

this is my favourite


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ws0158 said:


> this is my favourite


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

rb79 said:


> now were talkin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























Beat is nice but I ain't feeling it tbh cuzzy


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Beat is nice but I ain't feeling it tbh cuzzy


no worries, each to their own..its my brothers group and one of his first tracks from a few years ago. posted it because its one of my favouite tracks of his to date but there are many other good ones too

away from that there are some quallity tracks on this thread but i have noticed some real ****e.. how anyone can put this recent so called 'rap' in the same catagory as the above KRS ONE, EPMD and such amaze me


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

not hardcore compared to some but i love this wee tune


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

<---I mean no wonder Sleazy E died of Aids...


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

DMX I forget the name good tune tho


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I know a few ere are fans of Styles P, he had a book out couple years ago called "invincible" worth a read if you ask me..


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

heres my bro with a couple of legends

Chuck D (public enemy)










Ced Gee (Ultramagnetic MC's)


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

*Check out that booty @.40 sec*


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Big fan of nearly all of the Golden Era stuff and a few years after that before it went to sh1t.

I liked some of the Britcore stuff too, with Gunshot being my fave.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

''Scholars teach in universities and claim that their smart and cunning, tell them find a cure when we sneeze and thats when their nose start running. And the rich get stitched up when they get cut, when they heal them broken bones in the bush with the wet mud''... Damian Marley is a genious..


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

wheres my keys, wheres my phone


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Bruze said:


>


nooooooooooooooooo lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

*FT LUPE FIASCO*

*TUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

***checked on thread seen Master P and Lil B****

can a Mod lock off this thread pls its started getting shameful :whistling:

What next Afroman???


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

emeritus said:


> ***checked on thread seen Master P and Lil B****
> 
> can a Mod lock off this thread pls its started getting shameful :whistling:
> 
> What next Afroman???


Can you believe Master P was worth over $500 million at one point with that No Limit bollocks, I remember seeing Cribs and he had a gold plated lift going up to a $5million bedroom.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

damerush said:


> Can you believe Master P was worth over $500 million at one point with that No Limit bollocks, I remember seeing Cribs and he had a gold plated lift going up to a $5million bedroom.


yea, gotta love master p.

Mostly down south rappers don't have much about their lyrics they make it up with beats though.

You old skoolers seem to prefer a lyricist over a beat. I DON'T LOL


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

damerush said:


> Can you believe Master P was worth over $500 million at one point with that No Limit bollocks, I remember seeing Cribs and he had a gold plated lift going up to a $5million bedroom.


Aint C-Murder related to him or suttin, when Snooped signed with No limit the album he released was so sh*t i've never liked snoop since then


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Aint C-Murder related to him or suttin, when Snooped signed with No limit the album he released was so sh*t i've never liked snoop since then


lol snoop released sum shyte with them lol

c murder his brother and silk tha shokka too


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I like this tune though...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> lol snoop released sum shyte with them lol
> 
> c murder his brother and silk tha shokka too


Whose the one locked up for life?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Whose the one locked up for life?


c murder. He got like 2 bodies to his name. Fckin mental.

Hardly a surprise look where he was raised...


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Aint C-Murder related to him or suttin, when Snooped signed with No limit the album he released was so sh*t i've never liked snoop since then


I think half the label was his family, I think C-Murder is in jail for.....Murder. 'Make Em Say Ughhhh' is a guilty pleasure of mine, loads of incoherent rambling. That was a shocking decision by Snoop, he's lucky the Neptunes needed some credibility when they were coming up.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

There's some total dog turd in this thread. Listen to some proper stuff.






Sick.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> There's some total dog turd in this thread. Listen to some proper stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to me this is dog turd, well it's not bad but it's not majorly popular for a reason most people just don't like it


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Cunninlynguists are great this is one of my faves






With lyrics like "I stay dirty like Rastafarian **** tests" how can you not like it, great beat too.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

damerush said:


> Cunninlynguists are great this is one of my faves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like stuff that pumps me up more and that I can relate to a bit better. Obviously I ain't eva shot a man etc... but still can't beat 2 pac for me.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


>


lol


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I cant listen to informer without hearing this


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

'Informer' reminds me of early 90's roller disco's at the leisure centre lol.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> to me this is dog turd, well it's not bad but it's not majorly popular for a reason most people just don't like it


Without stuff like what I posted, there wouldn't be any of this overproduced, commercialised ****.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Without stuff like what I posted, there wouldn't be any of this overproduced, commercialised ****.


You're probably right. I don't quite understand, my brain = size of a pea lol


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

This is actually a mate of mine.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

How could we forget.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Not really into my rap, did like a few songs tho.

One of my favs


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

it may be commercial but its still good though


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

this should have been the theme song for call of duty mw3


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

*'IF YOU FUUCKING WITH THE KISS YOU AIN'T GON' BREATH, ONLY TIME I LICK IN THE AIR IS NEW YEARS EVE.'*


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

After that marijuana thread that Readyandwaiting started i had to post this up


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


>


I like his new track too!






But if you want some of that dirty South sh1t then this is the beat!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

French montana ft Jadakiss


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> French montana ft Jadakiss


tunnnnnnnnneeeeeeee fam


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> I like his new track too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this my niiiggga right here famalam, my tune blud lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> tunnnnnnnnneeeeeeee fam


French has got a killer intro to this track, Jada too. some serious bars for real.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

*Smoking on purple....*


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Logic has been getting played a lot recently


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

let me switch it quick time fftopic:

this has to be my guilty pleasure lol






been playin this like its brand nu!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

emeritus said:


> let me switch it quick time fftopic:
> 
> this has to be my guilty pleasure lol
> 
> ...


BEAMER, BENZ OR BENTLEY


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

BIG TUNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I wish I had a little green right now, need to bun a zoot badly with these tunes


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

2-Pac, california love


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

GOD DAMNNN!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

emeritus said:


>


GYANNNNNNNNNNNNNNSTA FORRRRRRRR LIFE


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

this is the kartel i rate den man start dirty browning


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

so are putting up yard man tunes as well now yeh lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> so are putting up yard man tunes as well now yeh lol


straight out jamdown brederen pure ganja smokin session with this shyt lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

NWA;

Straight out of comton

Express Yourself

Dope man


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i feckin love this tune


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

one for your session lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

GZA, Liquid Swords....Gold.

classic hard tunes. Him and RZA were brill


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Now this is an anthem!

Blaze up de fire,push up your hands dem!!!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

summer 2002 brings back memories


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

uk man run tings too!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

emeritus said:


> uk man run tings too!!


you went in, i didn't think anyone else knew about him.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> you went in, i didn't think anyone else knew about him.


broda these man need more air play enough of sean paul & gyptian


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

lol say nothin, this thread went from rap to yardie tunes...... i have feeling its going to end up with a bit of dancehall and funky :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> lol say nothin, this thread went from rap to yardie tunes...... i have feeling its going to end up with a bit of dancehall and funky :lol:


lol unintentionally hijacked my mans thread i call it a public service :whistling:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

emeritus said:


> lol unintentionally hijacked my mans thread i call it a public service :whistling:


NAH that just straight up fuuckery bredren!

TUGGY TUGGY LOL


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

This is probably the best 'rap' tune ever written, EVER

2pac and da rest aint got nah shiz in dis shiz na mena INNIT BRAP. SAFE AN TINGZZ


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> This is probably the best 'rap' tune ever written, EVER
> 
> 2pac and da rest aint got nah shiz in dis shiz na mena INNIT BRAP. SAFE AN TINGZZ


someone already beat you to fella


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> someone already beat you to fella


Stoopid intanetzz :rolleye:


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Best rap


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

A bit of Aussie stuff.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> A bit of Aussie stuff.


booooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

You only like the US stuff then ?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I only know "From the nosebleed section"

Back from '94


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

a friend of mine, i think he's pretty good.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

rectus said:


> I only know "From the nosebleed section"
> 
> Back from '94


Hahaha I remember this..lol

Chappelle is a funny mofo!!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> You only like the US stuff then ?


pretty much.

I like UK stuff i.e. Giggs used to be good, Joe Grinds was ok. Kyze was good until he got put in prison.

K koke is sound.

Never been a fan of Joe Black, he's lame to me.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

This is possibly my favourite 9th Wonder beat, love the sampled singer.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

favourite song ever


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Codeine and cough syrup shyt right here cuz


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

my brothers ( MR CRF) new track


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rb79 said:


> my brothers ( MR CRF) new track


Wheres he from?


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Wheres he from?


he's from manchester.. my bro is the second verse not the bad guy


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rb79 said:


> he's from manchester.. my bro is the second verse not the bad guy


Just wondered cos the blad guy had his lil american accent and what not, ur bro seemed the better of the two, u got links to more of his music? Never really heard much about the hip hop scene in Manchester


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

few more of his, the video one is just messing about really... his group is called 'the pedigree chumps' he has loads of very good stuff and some 'up north' **** take tunes like these


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Jesus I just read Readyandwaiting's last posts, he fckin imploded!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

damerush said:


> Jesus I just read Readyandwaiting's last posts, he fckin imploded!


Last post? Im confused


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Last post? Im confused


 The last post before he was banned, his thread telling members to go fcuk themselves.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

damerush said:


> The last post before he was banned, his thread telling members to go fcuk themselves.


Just seen it, even got a mention..jus dont understand how internet can get some people so vex


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Im impressed with the variety of gangsta sh1t in here


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't care if ya'll flame me... awesome beat.






Haters gon' hate :cool2:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Seeing as it's sunny ...
















:thumbup1:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dead Prez - Hip Hop


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh my gawd...






Incredible flow and swag :wub:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Naughty by nature - sleep walking

I'm in work but if I can I'll post it

It's not the right 1.i couldn't find it on YouTube but this is good anyway so thought I'd share


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just had a quick look on wikipedia and describes this as rap

All of this album though is brilliant.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

4Q


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Well since we're going down that route....


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Hands down the two greatest that ever lived!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Hands down the two greatest rappers that ever lived! RIP!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Revived @JonnyBoy81


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Dark Dark Dark


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

what no eminem


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Chris F said:


> Revived @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=87786" target="_blank">JonnyBoy81</a>


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

shane89 said:


> what no eminem


here you go,before he had his teeth done


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Bashy said:


>


I love immortal technique.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Chris F said:


> I love immortal technique.


The man is fcuking brilliant!

First time I heard him I had eaten copious amounts of cannabis cake and came across this






Blew.... my.... mind.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah mate that tune is ridiculous.There are so many good Hip Hop artists about. Its a shame that not many people can get beyond MTV Base.


----------



## mrleejones84 (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.discogs.com/seller/bigleejones187

1% discount for uk-muscle users! haha


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

mrleejones84 said:


> http://www.discogs.com/seller/bigleejones187
> 
> 1% discount for uk-muscle users! haha


Nice collection there mate. You just out to just sell or swapping an option?


----------



## mrleejones84 (Nov 13, 2013)

Andrewgenic said:


> Nice collection there mate. You just out to just sell or swapping an option?


Mainly just selling now. I did have a cool G Funk Collection, definitely one of the best in the UK but sold off most of the gems in the past few months. if you want anything on the discogs just let me know and i will try and sell for cheaper : )


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

29 pages so i've not checked if these are posted or not apologies for any reposts.





















Last one is a real fav of mine


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

have some futuristic south african rap-rave


----------

